# Sticky  New board information. Please Read...



## Suzie

Nofi kindly offered to write a short introduction to this board so please have a read below 

Dear All,


Welcome to this board. This is a group for everyone, open to all who have faith, irrespective of our different denominations and personal belief on Assisted Reproductive Technology.
Please if you do not believe in ART, be careful on your comments on this board so has not to upset believers that have decided to go that route in making their baby dream a reality, as we all know it’s only God’s will that can be done and regardless of whichever route we all decide to go… God only will take all the glory.

We are all here for a purpose, to have a child/children is all our hearts desires and thanking God for performing such miracles amongst us and  he will continue to bring such heart desires to reality with the rest of us still on the journey.

Hope we find this board inspirational and a place of spiritual upliftment.  Let’s start and make it a place where our crying will turn to JOY as we share testimonies and goodness of God in our individual lives.

Nofi
xx


----------

